# LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul



## robbe (8. Oktober 2017)

*LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Kaum hängt der neue LG OLED an der Wand gibt es schon das erste Problem.
Sobald ein CI Modul am TV steckt, gibt es Bildstörungen auf allen Sendern, nicht nur auf den Pay TV. Heißt ich schaue ganz normal ARD, stecke das Modul ein und habe sofort die typischen Digitalstörungen (Pixelbildung, Verzerrungen,etc.)
Ein Signalproblem und ein Defekt des Moduls kann ausgeschlossen werden. Bleibt nur noch ein generelles Kompatiblitätsproblem mit dem Modul (von Unitymedia) oder ein Defekt des CI Schachtes oder Tuners oder sonstwas am TV. 
Daher die Frage an euch, betreibt irgendjemand einen LG OLED aktuellen Baujahrs mit einem CI+ Modul (vorzugsweiße von Unitymedia) und läuft das ganze ordnungsgemäß?


----------



## corcoran2 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Statt hier, würde ich lieber im HIFI-FORUM nachfragen....!


----------



## robbe (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*



corcoran2 schrieb:


> Statt hier, würde ich lieber im HIFI-FORUM nachfragen....!


Das wäre der nächste Schritt, da ich mich da erstmal registrieren müsste....

Edit: nehm alles zurück, hab mich dort schonmal vor Jahren registriert. Bin für hilfreiche Antworten dennoch dankbar.


----------



## Midas1 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Ich hatte die selben Probleme damals bei meinem TV (kein LG OLED).
Abhilfe hat ein geschirmtes Antennenkabel geschaffen.
Falls Du auch ein günstiges vom Baumarkt hast, probier das vielleicht mal.


----------



## robbe (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Wiegesagt, das ankommende Signal kommt als Ursache nicht in Frage. Im Prinzip muss es 100% am TV liegen da das Problem nur Auftritt, wenn ein Modul eingeschoben wird. Steck ich es wieder aus, sind die Störungen auch wieder verschwunden. Das gleiche Modul hat vorher in einem Samsung Problemlos funktioniert und auch ein neues Modul bringt nichts. Ist halt bloß die Frage, ob es bei LG ein generelles Kompatiblitätsproblem gibt, was ich nicht glaube, da er dann das Modul einfach nicht erkennen würde, anstatt Störungen auf allen Sendern zu verursachen, oder ob der Tuner/CI Schacht defekt ist.


----------



## danomat (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Ci mit aktueller firmware?

Hier mal was gegoogeled. Keine ahnung ob das auf dein problem zutrifft. Aber kann durchaus an dem ci Modul liegen. Auch wenns an nem anderen tv geht. 
Evtl mal ein anderes modell besorgen und testen

Home - Vodafone Community


----------



## robbe (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Firmware ist überall aktuell. Die Module sind im gesamten Verbreitungsgebiet des Anbieters im Einsatz und machen eigentlich keinerlei Probleme. Es gibt ein paar wenige Fälle von Inkompatiblität, das betrifft aber nur sehr alte oder NoName Fernseher. In solchen Fällen wird das Modul aber einfach bloß nicht erkannt. Dass aber auf sämtlichen Sendern, auch den Free TV, Bildstörungen auftreten, sobald das Modul eingesetzt wird, hab ich in 5 Jahren Entstördienst noch nie gesehen. 

Das Problem in dem Link kommt meinem tatsächlich schon sehr nah. Im Grunde kann es nur eine von LG verschuldete Inkompatiblität oder ein Defekt des TVs sein. Da sich hier vermutlich keiner mit einer ähnlichen Konstellation finden lassen wird, werd ich den TV wohl umtauschen müssen.


----------



## danomat (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Das ist halt einfach kacke. Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Den lg service hattest noch nicht kontaktiert oder?


----------



## robbe (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Nein, wollt erstmal in Erfahrung bringen, ob es vielleicht einfach generell Probleme mit den neuen Geräten gibt.


----------



## robbe (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten, welche allerdings nicht zur Problemlösung beitragen. Im Hifi Forum haben sich mittlerweile mehrere Leute mit dem Problem gemeldet. Das ganze betrifft SAT und Kabel und scheint tatsächlich in die Richtung Inkompatiblität zu gehen. Bei einem lief es dann irgendwann mit einem von 3 getesteten Modulen. Bei einem anderen steht der Hausbesuch eines LG Technikers an, der sich der Sache annehmen will. Sollte sich tatsächlich rausstellen, das ein TV für zig tausende € nicht mal mit den gängigsten CI Modulen Kompatibel ist, dann wär das echt ne richtig peinliche Nummer von LG.


----------



## danomat (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

naja, solche probleme gibts bei fast allen herstellern hin und wieder.  hab selber die letzten 2 monate mit der suche nach nem neuen 75" 4k tv im hifi forum verbracht und was man da für probleme sieht ist unglaublich.  es gibt zwar mittlerweile so viele unterschiedliche hardware usw  aber mit einem lausigen ci+ modul sollten eigentlich solche probleme nicht auftreten, wobei ich nie mehr einen internen tuner nutzen werde.  seit ich auf eine vu zero  umgestiegen bin möchte ich die nicht mehr missen


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Es wäre wchonmal hilfreich zu wissen um welches LG oled Modell es sich handelt.

Ich habe hier den C7 65" und habe mit meinem Modul keine Probleme.


----------



## robbe (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: LG OLED - Bildstörungen in Verbindung mit CI+ Modul*

Ist der 65W7V, was für ein Modul hast du denn?


----------

